# Help ID Dads bike



## DonChristie (Aug 16, 2010)

This is one Schwinn I did not want. About 15 years ago my Mom and Dad moved into Leisure World. I set up a Schwinn Middleweight for my Dad to ride and keep active. I gave it to him under these circumstances, 1. Never get rid of. 2. When you pass, put it in the Will that it is mine. He did and rode it religiously every day, sometimes twice. We often took rides, Him, my son and I. I did repairs throughout the years. Dad passed away back in February. I am now in posession of Dads old Schwinn. It truly is beat to hell! Completely rusted and just ugly. He did love it dearly! Now that I have it, I want to give it a once over. First thing I am trying to do is ID what year. The serial number is on the rear drop out and is KCxxxxxx. On Bunch o bikes it IDs it as a 1967. Can someone confirm? If so, what Middleweights were available then? Any help will help!
Thanks, Don


----------

